# Two bikini shoots from last weekend [NSFW]



## Restomage (Oct 20, 2009)

Here are some shots from last week. I used a single speedlight diffused through an umbrella and a reflector in some photos for fill. Overall I was pleased with the photos however one thing I would definitely change is buy/bring a scrim so I can eliminate some of the hotspots from the sun on the models. Any other suggestions would be great. 












Check out my photos from this weeks shoot!: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...dels-weekend-laguna-beach-mansion-inside.html


----------



## altitude604 (Oct 20, 2009)

I like the set with the Blonde.

WAH WAH WEE WAH!

too distracted by the subject to critique technique. lol


----------



## henrycooke (Oct 20, 2009)

altitude604 said:


> I like the set with the Blonde.
> 
> WAH WAH WEE WAH!
> 
> too distracted by the subject to critique technique. lol



Seconded.


----------



## Lise Charmel (Oct 20, 2009)

Ai says the bikini was inspired by this erotic game, but we're prone to believe she cribbed it from this design. But, hey, whatever!


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 20, 2009)

NSFW much?
lol, I was in college opened this thread... people behind me...


----------



## NiKOnSLR (Oct 20, 2009)

there is only one thing to say.... HOTTTTT


----------



## alexanderdel (Oct 20, 2009)

NiKOnSLR said:


> there is only one thing to say.... HOTTTTT



X2


----------



## bp4life71 (Oct 20, 2009)

Good morning down there.  I see they got your attention.


----------



## Rekd (Oct 20, 2009)

Both models looked n00bish. Tense and un-easy. Shoulders not relaxed, un-natural poses etc. The blond always has the same annoying look on her face with her head cocked over like a confused dog. Not a particularly good look for her.

Composition is good, although somewhat dark, but honestly it could have been much better with real models. I'm sure the guys looking only at the TnA will beg to differ, or beg for something, but that's my opinion.


----------



## Andrew Sun (Oct 20, 2009)

About ATVs said:


> Both models looked n00bish. Tense and un-easy. Shoulders not relaxed, un-natural poses etc. The blond always has the same annoying look on her face with her head cocked over like a confused dog. Not a particularly good look for her.
> 
> Composition is good, although somewhat dark, but honestly it could have been much better with real models. I'm sure the guys looking only at the TnA will beg to differ, or beg for something, but that's my opinion.


Agreed. 

Both models and photos doesn't really cut it for me. It just needs more kick. Expressions and poses would be something that needs improving first. Lighting and everything else comes second (which also needs to be worked on). I think Scott Kelby mentioned that expressions and poses are first priority as well - or was it someone else? Anyways, good photos, but they're just 'good'. Keep at it though :thumbup:


----------



## JayClark79 (Oct 20, 2009)

both definently hot chicks... some of the poses do look alittle uneasy.. i think best photo is of the brunette raising her self off the sand... the last pic of the 1st girl... lighting really looks nice.


----------



## Moonb007 (Oct 26, 2009)

The photos are very well done, great capture of light.  I am not sure about the very last photo...it is very fuzzy.


----------



## Big (Oct 26, 2009)

Makes me absolutely hate my job...


----------



## gopal (Oct 27, 2009)

SUPER SHOTS....very much encouraging.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 27, 2009)

The quality of the photography is OK. But, the poses and the models do look like beginning work. You have to start somewhere.


----------

